
Show HN: Marvel Comics and Characters Search Engine - builderone
http://imarvel.co
======
orionblastar
I did a search of Oddball and Madcap as characters and came up with nothing.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oddball_(comics)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oddball_\(comics\))

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madcap_(comics)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madcap_\(comics\))

I'm certain that they exist in the Marvel universe.

~~~
builderone
That's interesting, I will take a look if Marvel API has those characters or I
can try to import it manually, thank you for your feedback

------
neilsharma
Cool. I'd like to see ways to order them. There are many volumes of many
universes created over the past several decades. Some way to sort them
chronologically, or by character incarnation, would be really helpful for
people who want to organize their interest

------
manuisfunny
Cool app, it looks really good. How was it working with the Marvel API? Did
you try the comicvine API?
[http://www.comicvine.com/api/](http://www.comicvine.com/api/)

~~~
builderone
Thank you, I appreciate that. I will definitely check out comicvine API.

~~~
builderone
Missed your question. Working with Marvel API was not bad. They have really
good interface for testing endpoints so they make it easy to create and test
objects. Accessing large sets of data where you have hundreds of issues would
timeout sometimes, so you just have to rerun it number of times. Its a new API
but so far they have done pretty good job. Overall I liked working with Marvel
API.

------
xixixao
Awesome, UX feedback:

1\. Hitting back button should hide the overlay. 2\. The left side of the
overlay needs to scroll as the screen scrolls, otherwise you're not able to
see the picture you hover over in the gallery.

~~~
builderone
Back button fixed on web only, mobile unfortunately has to be this way at
least for now. Its technically single page app, so I'm just manipulating hash
URL value, that is why back button is not trivial. Good point on the image, I
will add it to my todo list.

------
tiatia
Have you talked to a lawyer regarding possible IP Problems?

~~~
nacs
Not OP but Marvel makes an API available for all this so most of it's likely
within bounds:

[http://developer.marvel.com/](http://developer.marvel.com/)

They may have a problem with the use of "Marvel" in the domain name though.

~~~
manuisfunny
Yeah, the terms & conditions say you can't have "Marvel" in your name:

"You may not create derivatives of Marvel Property, or use the 'Marvel' name
or any other Marvel Marks in the title of your App without Marvel's prior
written approval."

They might let you if you ask, though. It's not like it's a commercial app.

I think it's good that you added links back to the Marvel website, and
attributed the data to Marvel, following their guidelines:
[http://developer.marvel.com/documentation/attribution](http://developer.marvel.com/documentation/attribution)

Some developers overlook the boring API documentation and rules.

~~~
builderone
I have reciprocal links going back to marvel.com, there are no ads and I did
receive a feedback from an individual on Marvel dev team that he liked the
app. So I'm assuming they are cool with it.

~~~
wyldfire
> assuming they are cool with it

That reception is probably not uniform among Marvel, especially since they
have to mount an affirmative defense against trademark infringement. But just
don't get too popular and it will never matter. ;)

~~~
builderone
I'll try not too :)

------
tlholaday
It looks like Fin Fang Foom has obliterated the Marvel index for his
appearance in the 1974 Astonishing Tales.

Acid mist exhalations are `murder` on indices.

------
sntran
I have trouble with Chrome's back button and every character I type into the
search box.

~~~
builderone
I will fix browser back button, thank you for your feedback.

